# Metal Honey Tins



## MapleME (Sep 28, 2009)

Last year at Zabars in NYC I was drooling over the honey selection. I saw some Greek honey in a metal tin. Had a top that you pry up like a cocoa container. 

Anyone know of a source for these type of tins?


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Howdy Maple,

Here's a source for food-grade tins but they don't seem to have the cocoa container-type pry up lid. May be a starting point.

Wayne


----------



## Duboisi (Oct 7, 2009)

The one on the top of this page is the standard Norwegian container. It has a slightly flexible plastic lid, and you have to pull off an inner metal-lid before getting to the honey.

It takes 450grams and contains creamed honey with a combination of floral and heather honey.

Unfortunately I do not know of any sources for these bins.


----------

